# Two years since the Wi-Fi shutdown...



## Justin (May 20, 2016)

Today marks two years since Nintendo shut down online play for both Wild World and City Folk... anyone want to share any memories of their time playing those games online back in the day?

For myself, I don't have much of a memory for City Folk besides Jeremy abusing my time zone for an extra three hours of fishing time but I sure had a ball with Wild World. It was pretty special back then when Wild World came out as this was the first time you could play Animal Crossing online, let alone just simultaneously at all.

In particular, I remember in my group of online AC friends (here on TBT!) we had this weird thing we liked to do where we would dig a massive maze of holes with shovels around our entire towns together online. It was like a road system leading you between villager's houses and buildings by way of the holes as boundaries for the road. And then of course when the game would inevitably disconnect, a very common sight on those games, the entire thing would be destroyed and we'd get to do it all over again after! 

Really weird to think about all that now but I guess that's how we managed to find entertainment somehow to play for hours despite there actually being very little to do in-game online n Wild World.

So how about everyone? Anyone else miss it too?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 20, 2016)

here lies ds wi-fi

your ability to cheese/abuse the early gts systems will be missed

also mario kart ds online play

and your ability to allow me to play in the best yugioh format with other people easily long after it went away


never really bothered with animal crossing online connectivity until new leaf though


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2016)

Most of the joy I got out of ACWW was through online play, so it's a shame the option to go back to that has been cut off. I was part of a UK chat room for the game and spent hours every day on there. I met one particularly fantastic friend on there called Daniel and I remained close to him for years, introducing him to a few friends from another forum I used (and we got them into AC too!). 

ACCF I didn't get much use out of however. I played it on and off for a few months but I just couldn't get into it. I have a deep hatred of the Wii remote though so that might have something to do with it heheh. I didn't have any friends who owned a Wii to play it with either.


----------



## Aali (May 20, 2016)

Never played WW or CF, probably never will either

But I will miss DS wifi, I remember I used to post cringey comics to...oh my god I forgot the name haha.

It was the online service you could post your flip notes to, I was so sad the day it got shut down.


----------



## KingKyle (May 20, 2016)

I never used Nintendo WFC because I had no friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> Never played WW or CF, probably never will either
> 
> But I will miss DS wifi, I remember I used to post cringey comics to...oh my god I forgot the name haha.
> 
> It was the online service you could post your flip notes to, I was so sad the day it got shut down.



Swapnote? That got shut down because idiots were using it to send out... well, you know.


----------



## Aali (May 20, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> I never used Nintendo WFC because I had no friends.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No not that, it was a thing where you could post your flipnotes, it started with an H i forget what it was called

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hatena! Thats what it was called


----------



## frankied (May 20, 2016)

Man do I miss ACCF. That was my main game way back when. It may have been the first AC I had ever played, actually. Holds a special place for me. I'd play it constantly and search for who knows how long on various forums just to find people to play with. And Aali, tell me about it. I used Hatena for years upon years, just watching. Man, those were the golden days.

R.I.P WFC - You are dearly missed, ol' friend.


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2016)

worked for me until about 2010 when we upgraded our wifi so


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Well I've never gone online before on either of those games, apart from the few times with my step-sister on WW.......


----------



## Mars Adept (May 20, 2016)

I used to play on there for Smash Bros. and Mario Kart Wii, possibly Pok?mon too, but I wasn't interested in Animal Crossing until shortly before it shut down, so I never got the chance to play WW and CF online.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 20, 2016)

I never got to play online through WW because my ds wouldn't let me. ;-; I could only connect locally so I convinced my cousin and sister to get the game so I could get an upgrade.


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

the 5 year old me cried .-.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

i never even had wifi before new leaf came out so i didnt care at all tbh


----------



## Mura (May 24, 2016)

wiimmfi is your savior


----------



## KCourtnee (May 25, 2016)

I had sooo many memories with both WW and CF. I first came to this forum back when CF was booming and EVERYONE played it.

I played WW all the time and loved the fact that it was handheld and I could play anywhere. All through 8th grade and through HS up until NL came out... I enjoyed it. 

As soon as I heard about CF I HAD to get a Wii. Lol so I did! I didn't like how the music and almost everything was the same with a few differences, but that didn't stop me from loving it. I had hours of fun playing online and took over 2,500 pictures!!! They used to be up on my myspace before I STUPIDLY decided to delete them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I regret that still sometimes... me and my IRL BFF played together so much and we both even got Wii Speak. I still have some pictures of my town on my photobucket but not many, and I ended up resetting that town not too long after because I didn't like the layout.


----------



## Twinleaf (May 25, 2016)

Tina said:


> Most of the joy I got out of ACWW was through online play, so it's a shame the option to go back to that has been cut off. I was part of a UK chat room for the game and spent hours every day on there. I met one particularly fantastic friend on there called Daniel and I remained close to him for years, introducing him to a few friends from another forum I used (and we got them into AC too!).
> 
> ACCF I didn't get much use out of however. I played it on and off for a few months but I just couldn't get into it. I have a deep hatred of the Wii remote though so that might have something to do with it heheh. I didn't have any friends who owned a Wii to play it with either.



I too have a deep hatred of the Wii remote, haha.


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

Some of the best years of my childhood were spent playing City Folk. Still makes me super nostalgic, and I proudly call it my favourite Animal Crossing game. One memory in particular I can recall is building race tracks out of shovel holes, and then all the lag when the race actually started.

As for Wild World, I think I just preferred the City Folk graphics, so I put more effort into my town on that than on Wild World. Wild World was more for just me to play, on my own. City Folk was a lot more social for me. I found a ton of players on a chat site called Xat.


----------



## Mash (May 25, 2016)

I remember playing with my friend on there, we played tag.  That was when I was young, it was fun.


----------



## Araie (May 25, 2016)

Despite me having played WW and CF, I never actually played online. I'm not quite sure why I did, but I was still very content just playing single-player. I remember one thing in particular which I liked a lot; trying to find a scallop for Pascal. Most of the time I never found one, but I still looked for hours anyway!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 27, 2016)

I didn't have WiFi back then


----------



## pocky (Jun 1, 2016)

I never got to play Wild World online because I didnt have any friends who were into the game. It also didn't occur to me that I could just find friends in an online forum, which is funny considering that I frequented a bunch of Pokemon forums back then (and traded with a bunch of people I met on there.)


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL at all these profile pics now showing Zootopia characters! I KNEW that movie would get Animal Crossing fans!! As far as the Wi-Fi, yeah, I had fun playing Wild World with it, it was the first time I played with someone else in the game. The local is still available, but good luck finding people still playing it, even I only start it up every month or so just to de-weed and such. The way New Leaf is setup REALLY reminds me of the way Wild World was with the typing dialog. People who never played Wild World are at a major disadvantage!


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I never played WW with Wi-fi as I spent most of my DS days raiding the GTS in Pokemon, but City Folk was another story. I was in a group of 3 friends and we used to destroy one of their towns every so often. We would build forests, plants, and all sorts of pitfalls all around the town and then watch as she would time travel and see what survived. 

Watching the Wii glow blue to signal that someone sent you a message is one of my fondest memories. I understand why they had to remove the wifi servers and all, but I truly wish they hadn't.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

it angers me that they decided to make unlocking Nookington's, and, by association, Shampoodle's, only possible through having someone visit your town. it was hard enough finding someone who i trusted not to brick my town, but shutting down wifi made it pretty much impossible to unlock it. (unless you know someone irl who still plays WW.) it's partly why i don't play my copy of WW anymore.

that aside, i'll always look back on my days playing AC:WW and Hatena with fondness. (while also cringing at some of the dumb things i did back then...)


----------

